
Show HN: Hacker News client with story filtering - frfl
http://diethn.gq/
======
supermdguy
FYI the "Hacker News for Hackers article" link on the github readme is broken,
because it's being interpreted as a relative url.

~~~
frfl
Fixed. Thanks

------
edgarvaldes
Just the other day I was looking for a service like this, or a Firefox Add-on
to filter the stories. Kudos!

------
phnofive
Can’t seem to get to page 2 on mobile safari. Requested desktop version but no
joy.

~~~
frfl
It only loads top 30. There is no support for additional stories or pages. If
you're interested in this, you can create an issue on the github repo for this
feature. [http://github.com/francium/hn-diet](http://github.com/francium/hn-
diet)

------
jasonkostempski
Most RSS readers support this already.

------
cdancette
Anyone has a good filter list to share?

~~~
frfl
What I'm using

    
    
      site:snap.com   
      site:support.apple.com   
      site:aws.amazon.com 
      instagram 
      site:www.vox.com 
      site:theatlantic.com 
      site:sciencemag.org 
      site:digiday.com 
      site:theverge.com
      site:nytimes.com  
      site:techcrunch.com
      site:bbc.com
      site:bloomberg.com
      site:zdnet.com   
      site:www.theguardian.com 
      site:nature.com 
      site:www.washingtonpost.com 
      site:bbc.co.uk 
      site:qz.com 
      site:www.economist.com 
      site:reuters.com 
      site:newyorker.com 
      is hiring housing 
      market 
      bitcoin
      (IOT.*security)|(security.*IOT)
      apple
      iphone

~~~
smt88
Is this a whitelist or blacklist?

~~~
photoGrant
Blacklist

